# White fuzz/goo growing on Java Fern and Roots



## twoplus2 (Nov 6, 2012)

Hi everyone,
First would like to say that this forum community is great and i have learned much from it. Would also like to say thank you in advance for the help 

So i recently started a new hobby. I bought a 5 gallon, chi fluval kit. I put the tank together, conditioned the water, and let it cycle for 5 days.

So i bought a java fern, and a special rock(not sure what kind) tied it down with some fishing line and put it into my tank.

After 4 days i noticed White/clear fuzz/goo growing on Java Fern leaves and roots.

I will post a picture soon but in the mean time, does anyone know what it is?

also i have crowntail betta in there now. Hes very non aggressive for a betta! :betta:


----------



## twoplus2 (Nov 6, 2012)

Here it is.
You can see it on the tip and the center.


----------



## twoplus2 (Nov 6, 2012)




----------



## twoplus2 (Nov 6, 2012)

My progress so for:

I rinsed off the white algae and added a 6500K light on a 10hour daily timer.

I noticed my plants turning a bit brown so the lack of light is causing the fern to die.


----------



## Zmouvek (2 mo ago)

twoplus2 said:


> My progress so for:
> 
> I rinsed off the white algae and added a 6500K light on a 10hour daily timer.
> 
> I noticed my plants turning a bit brown so the lack of light is causing the fern to die.


Did your goo come Back?


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

10 hours a day is to much, you will soon have an algae farm, 6 to 8 hours is long enough. Java fern is one of the lowest light plants, browning can be caused by rhizome being planted, needs to be tied to wood or rock. putting rhizome in substrate will cause die off.


----------

